# Three month old Halloween Santa



## skieur (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking very serious, isn't he? 

skieur


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! 

Yes. Serious, all right.
He'll do his job PROPERLY once he'll start work as Santa! 
And he's only three months old? 
Seems older ... must be the serious look on his face.


----------



## skieur (Nov 2, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!
> 
> Yes. Serious, all right.
> He'll do his job PROPERLY once he'll start work as Santa!
> ...


 
Yes, born at the very end of July but he was big at 8 pounds 13 ounces and he is progressing fast.

skieur


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 2, 2007)

Heehee, very serious look there! With his pacifier at the ready to plop back into his mouth.  Sweet pic.


----------



## skieur (Nov 11, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Heehee, very serious look there! With his pacifier at the ready to plop back into his mouth. Sweet pic.


 
Thanks, Antarctican, his eyes go much wider when our airedale comes up to investigate him but she is very gentle.

skieur


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Dec 3, 2007)

Awww how cute


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 4, 2007)

Where's the beard?


----------

